# bersa thunder .380



## shipleyj (Dec 13, 2006)

Anyone have experience with the bersa thunder .380. I am looking for something smaller than my Glock 19. I am not a very big guy and the Glock is hard for me to conceal. I am also on a pretty tight budget so this gun is attractive to me.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I mostly heard good things until recently - seen a handful of negatives about them. And, a member here has had some issues. 

If U can afford $100 more, buy a SToeger Courgar. Beretta just sold them the machinerys (I believe SToeger is actually owned by Beretta), and they are basically cranking out the same guns - just cheaper and w/o the Beretta name.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

What about a pocket pistol like a Kel Tec 3AT? Great little gun that fits in your pocket and is about like carrying a large knife. You don't even know it's there after about 5 mintues.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Baldy said:


> What about a pocket pistol like a Kel Tec 3AT? Great little gun that fits in your pocket and is about like carrying a large knife. You don't even know it's there after about 5 mintues.


I thought about recommending that too - but while its a great CCW gun, its not a super fun range gun...


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

I would look at a Gock 26. It's much easier to conceal than the 19. You've already got mags for it, you're familiar with the weapon already, it's fairly affordable, and you'll enjoy shooting it. 

From personal experience, the Cougar isn't very easy to conceal, but I'm not a very big guy either.


----------



## shipleyj (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I have also considered the Kel-tec. Not too worried about the range fun factor. I WILL practice to maintain proficiency, however I plan to keep the glock around for the fun shooting. I have looked at the smaller frame glock but with it and the Kel-tec the grips are so small that it seems uncomfortable to me. Thats one thing I like about the bersa, it is comfortable to me. Also a problem with the small glocks to me is the width. The 19 is hard to conceal because of the width and I would think the smaller frame would have the same problem for me.

Keep the info coming. I am really enjoying learning.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

Carry one if I jog, in a pocket or with shorts, hasn't failed me.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I have one. If you go for it, get the Thunder 380 Concealed instead of the regular Thunder 380. The regular is a real rib jabber. 

Good things about mine: light weight, low cost, very accurate, not picky about ammo

Bad: rib jabber, not the easiest thing to get back together (although it gets easier with practice), and my personal issue... well, I think mine was the last one made for the night. Mine stopped shooting after the first 30 rounds. It was the mag disconnect safety that malfunctioned. A gunsmith did a whole bunch of work on that puppy. And I'll admit, she hasn't so much as jammed since then. 

The grips tend to loosen up while shooting, nothing that can't be solved with a little lock-tight. This has actually not been a problem recently even without the lock-tight, but I got some nice tools and tightened them within an inch of their lives.

Also, if you slap the mag in the slide will close on its own. It was designed that way for speed. Some people like the feature, some people don't care either way, and some (myself included) don't like losing that power over the slide. 

Me and my "Noisy Cricket" are starting to get along better and she gets carried more often these days. She has even volunteered her services to some of my customers since we don't have one to rent on the range, and enough people have liked her so far enough to buy their own. For the price, it is actually a decent gun. But when and if you buy, do get the concealed version and do lock-tight those grip screws.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

ShipleyJ if that Bersa feels good to you, that's the one you want. Feel in a gun is half the game.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Baldy said:


> ShipleyJ if that Bersa feels good to you, that's the one you want. Feel in a gun is half the game.


+1 to that.


----------



## shipleyj (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I really apprecieate the replies. Not like many forums with a bunch of people who have no experience with it ripping on it because its cheap or not a Glock-Sig-S&W etc. Those guns are great but right now I just can't spend that much.


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

I have a friend who has one, and he is very positive about it. I don't think you'll be disappointed with the weapon at all.


----------



## shipleyj (Dec 13, 2006)

another question came to mind for those that carry the Bersa. How do you carry? (holster type position etc.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

shipleyj said:


> another question came to mind for those that carry the Bersa. How do you carry? (holster type position etc.


I usually do the ankle holster, unless I am in a hurry (dog is squeeling to go out and is ready to explode) at which point it goes in a pocket. I tried IWB, gave it a few chances, but it was far too painful with the one I have.










Painful parts have been removed on the Concealed version. I saw one of those yesterday, it is a good looking little gun.


----------



## HannibalTheCrow (Nov 22, 2006)

My wife just loves her Bersa and it is not a timid little gun. They are really comfortable in the grip. Just seems to melt into you hand and feels so right. And, hers if very very accurate. I vote for the Bersa.


----------



## shipleyj (Dec 13, 2006)

Well I decided to give the Bersa a try. Bought the Duo-tone model for just over 230 out the door. I have only fired 50 rounds but so far it has functioned flawlessly. It seems to be fairly accurate (just as accurate as my glock with the limiting factor being my shakey hands and and lack of practice). I can already see that I need to get more magazines. I am getting better at assembly/disassembly but it is definately harder than the glock. Size seems to be the best comrimise of small enough to carry every day and big enough to be fun to shoot.

The biggest thing I like is that it feels so good in my hands. I would post pictures but I'm off to lowes for some locktite for the grips.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

The break down gets easier with practice. That fixed barrel rocks for accuracy but it isn't so nice when you need to clean it. Either way, as time goes on you'll be able to get it apart and back together fairly quickly.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

Congrats. I like mine real well too. Had the same problem with the grips but that was my fault for getting some gun oil in the threads when I was giving it a good clean and lube, degreaser took care of it, but Locktite will ensure the screws stay tight.

I carry Magtech Guardian Gold







but I'm looking to try some Magtech First Defesne or CorBon DPX (both Copper Solids)... [Magtech sure is starting to make some good loads at a reasonable price.]


----------



## hooks742010 (Aug 8, 2013)

Old thread I c but maybe someine can help i lost a grip screw nickel in finish they r on back order from bersa. Ordered one online(ridiculous price) and it was the wrong one. Anyone have ideas on how I can get factory screw?


----------

